
Zynga open sources panning and zooming library for HTML and Canvas - caillou
https://github.com/zynga/scroller
======
mayoff
I set up the demos here:

<http://qwan.org/scroller/demo/>

(Thank you, GitHub Pages.)

~~~
stevep98
doesnt work.

------
aqrashik
There's no licensing information, even the source files simply have a
copyright notice but no mention of the license under which it is being
distributed.

~~~
caillou
It says MIT + Apache (V2) in the Scroller.js file ;)
[https://github.com/zynga/scroller/blob/master/src/Scroller.j...](https://github.com/zynga/scroller/blob/master/src/Scroller.js)

I went ahead and made a pull request.
<https://github.com/zynga/scroller/pull/1>

------
DanielRibeiro
EaselJs does this with ease as well: <http://easeljs.com/>

------
adrianwaj
What the web needs is a UI demo site. You could submit a page that was a demo,
and it'd have some metadata in the markup to describe it, and then that would
be iframed into the site - then there'd be a header to navigate all the demos.
It could be called UIpalette. Any takers?

------
bni
For me the other project they released was more interesting:

<https://github.com/zynga/viewporter>

Shows to what extremes you need to go to get fullscreen on all the Android
customizations out there, HTC, Samsung etc.

Anyway very useful for me since I cant test on all those.

------
zerostar07
Based on <https://github.com/unify/unify>

------
kentf
Can anyone help extending this?

Trying to add Click events to this.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7621401/adding-a-click-
ev...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7621401/adding-a-click-event-to-
zyngas-new-canvas-scrolling-api)

------
tonyskn
This has just been announced in the JSConf EU conference in Berlin!

------
localhost3000
how's this compare to something like touchscroll.js for reproducing native-
style scrolling in a mobile web app? e.g. content div that scrolls with fixed
footer on ios

------
javascript
Does not work in IE 8.

------
Zakuzaa
Works on iPad too.

~~~
cincinnatus
Works _great_ on iPad :-)

------
brador
I would do this too. Nice way to get someone else to solve your difficult
problems for free.

